# Great interview, but bad experience with coding test...!



## huguezbrian (Jun 29, 2011)

So I had an interview yesterday for a coding position with an Orthopedic group. I believe I nailed the interview, but I was given only 20 minutes to code six Orthopedic cases in which I was only able to finish three. Not good. I feel like they are going to use it against me  During the interview I asked the supervisor what was the quota per day and he said 30...? They expected me to code six in 20 minutes? The hiring manager did say that it was not a pass or fail test, and that they just wanted to see where I was at in orthopedic coding. I feel like I wasn't given enough time to prove myself. I'm so nervous, because I really would love to be part of their team, but I know the test is going to hurt me. Nevertheless, I have had many interviews and I am getting a little discouraged, because of my current employment situation? My current employer a (Radiation Oncology Group) do not hire coders and I think they are going to start questioning a pattern of me asking to come in early, come in late and short notice vacation time requests. HELP 


Brian C. Huguez, CPC
huguezbrian@yhoo.com


----------



## surgonc87 (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't worry!!! Especially if its an entry level job. They will train the right person. If you are smart, learn fast and all that good stuff, that is more important then someone who knows it all and will not take advice from people.

MS


----------



## ealasaid76 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Same here, Brian!*

I couldn't have my manuals, which stumped me.  How, as an Apprentice, was I to find codes, if the AAPC let me use them in the exam?  Bad thing was, they never contacted me either way, by email or phone.  We'll see what happens to me next.


----------



## surgonc87 (Jul 6, 2011)

then that place was not for you...All you need is one good opportunity, keep on trying
-our books are our tools, what coders remembers the books, it does not work that way.


----------



## bfontaine (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey, I work for ortho's and I guarantee you that I don't have any timed requirements for job applicants OR for my employees!  You just can't do this job correctly if you rush.  I look at what my folks are coding and how long it took them to do it RIGHT!!  Don't get discouraged.  Keep on trying because you will eventually find someone who will give you the time to do it correctly!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi,
Dont give up yourself,that place was not for you.Try.. try. try....keep on trying.

All the best for you..

Nalini CPC


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jul 8, 2011)

*Coding test*

I am sure the first coding test I took for a job I bombed. It took me forever to do it and I had not idea what I was doing compared to what I know now. I lucked out and got a job that didn't give me an exam which is really odd. I have learned so much and love my job. Be willing to think outside the box to get yourself in the door. Don't forget you can ask the interviewer when they ask you if you have any questions, "What do I need to do to get this job?" Let them know how interested you are in working for that company. Let them know you are eager to learn more about coding.  You can be the best coder in the world but you want to make sure you find a job where you are a good fit. Show that you are easy to get along with and a team player. 

Alicia Scott, CPC


----------

